# Urgent! Homes needed for two pitbulls - 1 is pregnant and due within the week



## brittyannemo (May 27, 2013)

My friend found two pit bulls (a male and a VERY pregnant female) in a parking lot in Orlando. Neither of us are able to keep him, no non-kill shelters are able to take them because of her pregnancy and we can't find anyone willing to take them. 

I WILL TAKE THEM TO YOU OR MEET HALFWAY we would like a home, of course, before she gives birth but she is fit to burst so the chances of that happening are very slim. We don't know what to do, my friend is keeping them at her apartment right now but they have strict rules against dogs so there is no telling how long that will last. 

Please help!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The only local (to you) resource I can think of is Dolly's Foundation

Worth contacting at least but there's no way to say if they'd be able to help or not. If not, maybe they can direct you to another local option.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

What have you done to try to find the owners?


----------



## brittyannemo (May 27, 2013)

We tried them and they couldn't take her because of the pregnancy. 

We checked for microchips, posted an ad on craigslist and scoured the internet for any 'lost dog' info, but it seems like they were just abandoned. 

We decided that our best (and only option, really) was to take them to a local kill - shelter because they would be unable to abort the pups and by law are required to hold them for 2 weeks, at which point a number of shelters and individuals have offered to move them to their own facility. This all happened about 10 minutes ago, and it's not the best situation but it's the only one we have. Plus, we have homes for 3 of the puppies - if there even are that many


----------

